
Pirate Bay Founder Launches Anonymous Domain Registration Service - r721
https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-founder-launches-anonymous-domain-registration-service-170419/
======
CM30
Seems like a huge legal risk for the company. I mean, they're registering the
names themselves under their own name. So now they're on the hook for anything
illegal done by customers.

~~~
Grangar
Not sure if that's how domain names work. After all, it's only a pointer to
the actual content.

~~~
corobo
As are torrents, didn't stop the founder of this site being arrested for
hosting them

------
jszymborski
I mean, I don't really see how ICANN won't just this thing down...

